# Mother of God! Nobody posted this yet? (8-string single-cut inside)



## gunshow86de (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm absolutely amazed this isn't posted in here yet. DCGL has 12 of these badboys from a limited run. 







Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Solo-8 See Thru Purple 8-String Electric Guitar

(If it's already posted I'll cut myself. I used the in site search and Google with site:sevenstring.org )


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 14, 2010)

if it werent a different body shape id have gas. speaking of gas i have to go to the bathroom now.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 14, 2010)

love the color...hate the body and the headstock


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome guitar!  I love the shape and the finish.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jul 14, 2010)

I saw this earlier on Facebook when DCGL posted a status update about it. I love the color and finish but I'm not too crazy about the headstock. The neck and body appear to be really thick too (judging by the pic showing the back of the guitar)


----------



## Dethfield (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope its doesnt have that rediculous 26.5" scale that all of their other 8 strings have.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah that's awesome! But did you guys see this? 


Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## teqnick (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder how the neck feels ...eeeek


----------



## teqnick (Jul 14, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah that's awesome but did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar




FUCKING SHIT BATMAN!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, that single cut is seriously hot (though the headstock could be better)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 14, 2010)

That's probably the first production 8-string I've actually gotten GAS over. I fucking want that.

They also need to release a 7 in the exact same color


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2010)

Holy shit, random GAS attack.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 14, 2010)

purple one needs a better headstock, and longer neck, no me gusta on the avenger though (seriously had one, cant stand the shape at all) what is it with shecter and using a short scale for 8's? would love passives in these though


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jul 14, 2010)

The headstock looks pretty fugly in my opinion, but I do like the shape and color.


----------



## 7StringSupra (Jul 14, 2010)

Not diggin' the purple one as much as the black one.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 15, 2010)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> The headstock looks pretty fugly in my opinion, but I do like the shape and color.





Lost me with the headstock... it just looks a little too odd/generic.

Paperbag these fuckers and then we'll talk!!


----------



## darren (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks awesome! I'm totally over 8s though.


----------



## RG7 (Jul 15, 2010)

lol @ the coffin 8.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jul 15, 2010)

fuuuck i wanted to paint a rg2228 that color when i got it 
FUCK


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 15, 2010)

i love everything about that purple 8 except it looks like it has terrible upper fret access. damn thats a nice fuckin color!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

> lol @ the coffin 8.



+1. I saw that coffin 8 on the DCGL website and my immediate first thought was "that thing looks like a boat paddle with strings... who the hell would want to buy that ugly ass thing?"


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the new one I'm flipping about.......







MUST HAVE!!! Love that guitar and that color is HAWT


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 15, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm absolutely amazed this isn't posted in here yet. DCGL has 12 of these badboys from a limited run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not bad but if it's mahogany, it weighs a ton !


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 15, 2010)

Very good prices on those too. I could see myself ownin the purple one, as I have a purple fetish and a recent desire to try out an 8. I'll just wait for JJ to crack and buy an 8 sometime soon though. hopefully.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 15, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Very good prices on those too. I could see myself ownin the purple one, as I have a purple fetish and a recent desire to try out an 8. I'll just wait for JJ to crack and buy an 8 sometime soon though. hopefully.



First, fuck you 

Second, these are seriously tempting me...  I love my A-7 Elite. I could sell that and snag the A-8, basically the same thing but with one extra string. I can't see myself using it that much, would probably tune it up a bit, like low G# to high C# or something


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 15, 2010)

77zark77 said:


> not bad but if it's mahogany, it weighs a ton !



Well, it Is basically a Les Paul, so of course its going to be heavy. Doesn't mean its a bad thing. I prefer heavy guitars.... I don't want to feel like i'm playing a piece of paper.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

I really wish I got along better with Schecters, as that Single Cut is stunning.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 15, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah that's awesome! But did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar




Being addicted to Avengers... I NEED THIS. 
hahaha


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 15, 2010)

oh fuck I love Schecters more and more everyday.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, definitely gonna order the Purple single-cut this weekend. I can't stop staring at it. Sorry AxeFX, looks like the GSP won out.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 15, 2010)

Schecter has a lot of 8 strings out now. Maybe Guitar Center will carry more than one or none now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

theperfectcell6 said:


> Schecter has a lot of 8 strings out now. Maybe Guitar Center will carry more than one or none now?



They look to be all limited runs, so dealers like DCGL have priority I'm sure.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They look to be all limited runs, so dealers like DCGL have priority I'm sure.



There's only 12 of the Purple Singlecut......................... and soon to be only 11.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 15, 2010)

WOOOOOOW! that single cut...wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant


----------



## Murmel (Jul 15, 2010)

Actually, I think those Schecter Soloists have a pretty decent upper fret access if you compare it to a standard set neck on a Les Paul. That neck-thru really makes a HUGE difference. (And no Emperion, I shall not be fooled by your neck thrus that look exactly like set necks.)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 15, 2010)

That purple one is nice, though the neck is probably thicker than Chuck Norris' love pump and it looks like it weighs more than the sun. 



Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah that's awesome! But did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar


 
Eh that one looks kinda ugly imo. I think the only Schecter shape that works are their strat style ones.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 15, 2010)

Those necks just look too fat to be enjoyable.


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 15, 2010)

the avenger yes
solo 8 no 
the avenger just looks right the other one looks off some how i just dont like that shape tho


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 15, 2010)

HOLY SHIT. Why do i have to be freaking jobless!!!! Im a huge avenger\revenger fan, that thins is godly. I want one now!


----------



## jsousa (Jul 15, 2010)

schecter: thin up your necks!


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice to see they went w/ numbered tone knobs on the LP.

Color and headstock are not my thing though.


----------



## Haunted (Jul 15, 2010)

where are schecters made now? the red one is awesome


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 15, 2010)

To be honest I really dont like the headstock. Its a Gibson headstock with the end of it flipped to use what would normally be the negative space left at the end of the open book Gibson headstock. Kind of lazy design work.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 15, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> This is the new one I'm flipping about.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whoa, when did that one come out? If they make 7 atx with those colors, i might just have to get a new one


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 15, 2010)

I love both of them. Where are the 7 string Solo guitars ??? I really don't want an 8 but a seven like that purple one would be awesome .


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 15, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah that's awesome! But did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar



Really not a fan of that headstock. Why couldn't they do a variation of the avenger 7 headstock, like a reverse 6+2 or 7+1?


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 16, 2010)

Imagine if this 8 string had 24.75 scale


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 16, 2010)

avenger looks sick. just don't like the headstock as much.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jul 16, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah that's awesome! But did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar



Avenged Sevenfold signature guitars need not apply.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jul 16, 2010)

jsousa said:


> schecter: thin up your necks!



No. Not all of us want a wafer-thin Wizard II profile on our necks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> Imagine if this 8 string had 24.75 scale



Then I would buy one today! Regardless of neck profile, fretboard radius, pickups, color, etc.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a funny feeling in my pants! 8 string GAS is now boosted by 10000%


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 16, 2010)

Ckackley said:


> Where are the 7 string Solo guitars ?


 
I agree completely, that is an awesome idea.


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 16, 2010)

CONTEMPT said:


> No. Not all of us want a wafer-thin Wizard II profile on our necks.



I agree schecter necks really arent as bad as people play them out to be, they are comfy.


----------



## Kavnar (Jul 16, 2010)

The single cut looks great. 
It seems like they've not put any effort into the headstock though.
Which is a massive let down


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 16, 2010)

The headstock looks fine on the single cut. it's a Gibson "style" headstock without getting close enough to cause Schecter any trouble. Why they used it on the Avenger though, I have no idea.


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 16, 2010)

CONTEMPT said:


> No. Not all of us want a wafer-thin Wizard II profile on our necks.



Agreed. Schecter necks are perfect for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> The headstock looks fine on the single cut. it's a Gibson "style" headstock without getting close enough to cause Schecter any trouble. Why they used it on the Avenger though, I have no idea.



Ease of production probably. Given the small size of these runs, I can't say I blame them.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jul 16, 2010)

Am I the only one that likes that headstock? 

I'm just waiting for my Solo 6 custom, but that purple is just epic


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 16, 2010)

today i picked up an old omen 7 in my local store and i swear to god the neck was wizard thin. the body was thinner and actually had an arch top. i dont know why shecter changed that guitar so much over the years.

regardless, schecters necks really arent bad. but maybe id think so too if i got spoiled by ibby wizard profiles.


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 16, 2010)

Key_Maker said:


> Am I the only one that likes that headstock?
> 
> I'm just waiting for my Solo 6 custom, but that purple is just epic



I like the headstock on the solo, but not the avenger, being a avenger fan\past owner, it NEEDS the original avenger headstock. But like someone said before they made limited models so its easier to do just one headstock.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ease of production probably. Given the small size of these runs, I can't say I blame them.



Well, yeah, but it's not like Schecter doesn't have other headstock designs; even an existing 8 string one that I think would have been fairly universally accepted as looking better on the Avenger body than this one does.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 17, 2010)

If it were 24.75" scale I would sell something to buy one immediately. High A with real bending!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2010)

CONTEMPT said:


> No. Not all of us want a wafer-thin Wizard II profile on our necks.



Wiz 2's are pretty chunky feeling with the wide shoulders and 19-21mm thickness. Now superwizards with the 17-19mm thickness and proper neck profile is where its at. When I turn the guitar sideways you can't even see the neck!


----------



## Gitte (Jul 17, 2010)

i fell in love with this singlecut the first time i saw this beauty on dcgl. i'm definetily getting one of those!


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't like the purple...but both look killer otherwise


----------



## heyimdallas (Jul 19, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Whoa, when did that one come out? If they make 7 atx with those colors, i might just have to get a new one



They've had the ATX C-8s in red for a while now I think. I'll probably be investing in the aged black pretty soon


----------



## Tirell (Jul 20, 2010)

This is down right awesome


----------



## Trespass (Jul 22, 2010)

I would definitely invest in the purple one if I had that kind of disposable income.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Wiz 2's are pretty chunky feeling with the wide shoulders and 19-21mm thickness. Now superwizards with the 17-19mm thickness and proper neck profile is where its at. When I turn the guitar sideways you can't even see the neck!


 

Not to crap all over this comment but as a wizard 2 owner i can firmly say that "wizard 2" and "pretty chunky" are worlds apart. Even taking the large shoulders into consideration the neck doesn't come anywhere close to the feeling of "chunky"ness. Not that a chunky neck is a bad thing. I was just completely thrown back by the comment.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 27, 2010)

Its all relative, I play a superwizard neck so a wizard 2 feels damned chunky by comparison. 

Even most modern prestige necks feel like they have more heft than the superwizard... because by comparison they do... a superwizard neck is as thin at the 12th fret as the wizard 2 is at the first...

I was just being a smart ass because he thinks the wizard 2 is this ridiculously thin neck when its one of the thickest feeling necks ibanez puts out.


----------



## R2D2Unit (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Does anyone know how thick the Schecter 8 string necks are? at first and 12th frets?


----------



## R2D2Unit (Aug 11, 2010)

What is the thickness of those necks? not width


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 11, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> love the color...hate the body and the headstock



QFT


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 11, 2010)

That singlecut is the SHIT! Man... It's odd; I don't so much get GAS anymore for guitars... It's more AMSGS... (Aspiration to Make Similar Guitar Syndrome). A much more deadly disease I'm afraid. But good post OP!


----------



## ncbrock (Aug 11, 2010)

someone needs to get one, and get some good pictures. If I had a job that purple single cut would be mine!


----------

